# [SOLVED] Orkut login problem



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

:wave:Hello guys and galz??Whenever i try to login orkut the following error occurs...

"Network Error (tcp_error) 
A communication error occurred: "" 
The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time. 

For assistance, contact your network support team"

This error only occurs when i try orkut and it never occurs on any other website. Suggestions Please??


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Orkut login problem*

That is a Google social networking site. I connected and my host opened TCP connections on both ports 80 and 443 to 74.125.45.x and 74.125.67.x and 74.125.65.x. My first thought would be the site is blocked by a firewall along the way.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Orkut login problem*

Ok. But whats the solution?


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Orkut login problem*

My apologies, I assumed you were a Systems Engineer. Open a command window with start, run, type cmd and hit enter. Type nslookup www.orkut.com and note the IP addresses given for that site. Then type tracert 74.125.45.1 (or whatever addresses you get.) However this will only tell you if a path exists for ICMP packets. If the site is blocked completely, the traceroute will fail at the router or firewall device configured to block it. If it's not obvious who owns the blocking firewall or router, post your traceroute output here and I'll find it. If the traceroute is successful, then go to your windows control panel, security settings, firewall, and disable it for now. Try to open the site again. If this still fails, re-enable your firewall. If you are using an anti-virus suite that has a firewall, you will need to look there instead. If you can connect, your firewall is blocking access, and you will need to look through the rules to see which one it is and delete it. Some anti-malware products also add entries to the hosts file in \windows\system32\drivers\etc. You may want to search that for a black-hole listing for orkut.com. If you find it, delete that entry and save it back You will need to make sure whatever text editor you used does not change the filename to something like hosts.txt.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Orkut login problem*

Solved Solved Solved.. My problem solved. I changed my browser. Instead of IE i am now using mozilla firefox and things are absoloutely rite. Thanks Suncoast for your help.
Cheers:grin:


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Orkut login problem*

Then clear your IE cookies, reset your IE Security settings, and manage your IE add-ons. 

Glad to read you are able to access your website again.


----------

